# Fuel rail and injector advice



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey people I'm looking at upgrading from 420 - just below 500 at the fly

My current (standard) injectors are at 90% dutys so need replacing for bigger item and I'm a bit stuck as to what I should use. I really would like to buy a tomei fuel rail and injectors to match

But I do have another question: for which reason would you need either high or low independence injectors?

And can you buy 1000cc injectors and run them at low dutys as I hear the hks fuel rail only takes them? I'm sure iv got this all totally wrong please someone put me straight


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I was using a Tomei rail with SARD 800cc injectors. My new setup keeps the Tomei rail (the larger holed one) with ID1000 inectors. With modern injectors, its not usually a problem to run big capacity injectors on lower duty.

The high/low impedance question relates to the type of ECU you have and what kind of injector drivers it has. GTR uses low impedance injectors as std in conjunction with a resistor pack. If you are using std ECU or Apexi PFC then you will need low imp injectors. If you have something else tht can run high imp injectors then you will need to use these..

You need to understand what injector drivers your ECU has and go fom there....

TT


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah that was a brilliant answer thank you. Iv got a link g4 installed so I guess it would be high independence.

I see the rail come in 2 sizes 10.45 and 10.90. Iv just been told by my tuner the 10.90 will be fine for my injector choice


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I read that you can use the ID1000's (My injector recommendation) with the std RB26 rail..


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> I was using a Tomei rail with SARD 800cc injectors. My new setup keeps the Tomei rail (the larger holed one) with ID1000 inectors. With modern injectors, its not usually a problem to run big capacity injectors on lower duty.
> 
> The high/low impedance question relates to the type of ECU you have and what kind of injector drivers it has. GTR uses low impedance injectors as std in conjunction with a resistor pack. If you are using std ECU or Apexi PFC then you will need low imp injectors. If you have something else tht can run high imp injectors then you will need to use these..
> 
> ...


Hi TT,

I'm thinking about the same at the moment, my Injectors are around 90% DC and as I'm going now the Tomei 2.8 route I'd like to have more room and update my fueling system...

...using a Haltch Platinum Pro I can use high impedance and low impedance injectors so no limits there. Anyway I'd also like to go your route with Tomei Rail and ID1000's.

My question is did you need to modify something or can you get the ID1000's as straight fit with the Tomei rail??

Do you need any spacers for the rail??

Where did you get the ID's??

What about the rest of the system?? Swirlpot?? Dual pumps??

Which FPR?? Tomei fine?? If yes, the big or the small one??

Sorry for so many questions but would be happy about first hand feedback :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Iv currently got the smaller tomei fpr fitted to my car (standard rail) I also wonder if ill need the bigger one.. What a shame if I do


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Hi TT,
> 
> I'm thinking about the same at the moment, my Injectors are around 90% DC and as I'm going now the Tomei 2.8 route I'd like to have more room and update my fueling system...
> 
> ...


Hi Leo.

First of all I am sourcing my ID1000's from a US store on Ebay. ID's come with a variety of adapters so finding one to suit is no problem. IIRC its the blue adapters to fit the 11mm Tomei rail that I have. Injector dynamics do off the shelf kits to fit the RB26 anyway so it aint a problem.

Fuelling-wise I've got a pair of Red to competition low pressure pumps feeding a swirl pot from my Jaz fuel cell. The swirl pot feeds a pair of Bosch 044's via hardline to the Tomei Rail. i then have an Aeromotive FPR which returns via hardline to a fuel cooler then back to the swirl pot.


























Hope that helps..

TT


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

The standard fuel rail is good enough for 500-600hp applications. 

We offer the Deatschwerks injectors which are drop-in solutions; 

Available in:

550cc: DeatschWerks Injector set Skyline GTR RB26DETT 89-02 550cc Low imp - PartBox Performance and Tuning
800cc: DeatschWerks Skyline GTR 1989-2002 RB26DETT set of 6 injectors 800cc/min (low impedance) - PartBox
1000cc: DeatschWerks Skyline GTR Injector set - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
1200cc: DeatschWerks Skyline GTR 1989-2002 RB26DETT set of 6 injectors 1200cc/min (low impedance) - PartBox

Easy does it right  ?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

At what point would a stock fuel rail and uprated FPR not be suitable? Can't quite see where the restriction would be.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Hi Leo.
> 
> First of all I am sourcing my ID1000's from a US store on Ebay. ID's come with a variety of adapters so finding one to suit is no problem. IIRC its the blue adapters to fit the 11mm Tomei rail that I have. Injector dynamics do off the shelf kits to fit the RB26 anyway so it aint a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi TT,

Thanks a lot for your help mate!

Just one stupid question, why did you put the fuel cooler in the return line?? Wouldn't it better in the feed line or do I miss something here :nervous:


@Wouter

Thanks mate!

I'd like to go for ID's tho, like the idea of being capable of using a higher base pressure 


Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the cooler will help either way. You don't want hot fuel warming the rest of your fuel especially if your low on it


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking setup TT. :thumbsup:


ETA: Since I have an extra stock rail laying around, I plan on just welding a return line in the middle of it and feeding it from both ends.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Good explanation of fuel cooler positioning here

Pretty much sums it up.....


TT


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Good explanation of fuel cooler positioning here
> 
> Pretty much sums it up.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Thanks for that mate :thumbsup:


No probs Leo!! 


TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

yodookie said:


> Nice looking setup TT. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ETA: Since I have an extra stock rail laying around, I plan on just welding a return line in the middle of it and feeding it from both ends.


Yup, that would work out just fine....as long as the welding's air tight then its a cost effective solution over buying a Tomei rail.

TT


----------

